# لما تصلى لإنسان بتحبه قوووووووووى هتصلى تقول إيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2010)

لينعم الله عليك...
في كل عاصفة بقوس قزح
في كل دمعة بابتسامة
في كل هم بوعد
في كل تجربة ببركة
في كل مشكلة تلقي بها الحياة في طريقك
بصديق مخلص يشاركك فيها
في كل تنهد بترنيمة جميلة
وفي كل صلاة باستجابة لها

آمــــــين فى* أسم يسوع المسيح*
​


----------



## النهيسى (2 مارس 2010)

*

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــن

شكرا للصلاه الجميله والرائعه

جدا جدا جدا

ربنا معاكم​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 مارس 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> لينعم الله عليك...
> 
> في كل عاصفة بقوس قزح
> في كل دمعة بابتسامة
> ...


 

*اصلي هذه لصلاه لامي و اختي باسم يسوع المسيح*

*امين*


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 مارس 2010)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم
المسيح يفرح قلوبكم
سلامه يكون معاكم
​


----------



## zezza (3 مارس 2010)

حقيقى صلاة جميلة اوى 
ربنا يستجيب و يصعدها كرائحة بخور عطرة امامه


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 مارس 2010)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم
المسيح يفرح قلوبكم
سلامه يكون معاكم
​


----------



## mera22 (4 مارس 2010)

ميرسي كتير الرب يفرح قلبك


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2010)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم
المسيح يفرح قلوبكم
سلامه يكون معاكم
​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (9 مارس 2010)

بجد صلاة جميلة كمان كلمات بالرغم قلتها بس روعة 
مرسي يااقمر​


----------



## ABOTARBO (9 مارس 2010)

شكرآآآآآآآآآآآآ لمروركم ومشاركتكم
المسيح يفرح قلوبكم
سلامه يكون معاكم
​


----------



## kalimooo (28 أبريل 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أبريل 2010)

شكرا ليك
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## christianbible5 (14 سبتمبر 2010)

> لينعم الله عليك...
> في كل عاصفة بقوس قزح
> في كل دمعة بابتسامة
> في كل هم بوعد
> ...


*رائع رائع رائع...*
*الرب يبارك حياتك...*
*صلي لأجلي...*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *رائع رائع رائع...*
> *الرب يبارك حياتك...*
> *صلي لأجلي...*


آميــــــــــــــن
وصلوات العدرا والقديسين تسندكم وتفرحكم


----------

